# slow return to idle on deceleration



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm having an issue with my 16v on CIS basic where it won't return to idle after deceleration very quickly 
it's like it's "searching" for idle and gets back down to it eventually, but it's a very slow decent 
sometimes it even bogs down farther than idle, almost dies, and i have to give it a little extra gas to keep it going 

I do not have an ISV. I have an AAV. 

i figure it's getting a little too much fuel? any help would be great 
thanks


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

what is a AAV? after i understand that; i might change my response; but as if now i would say you have a vaccum leak? maybe the rubber boot or connectios between the TB and the fuel dizzy buckle and expose a crack under decelaration? worth having a look at them taken out of hte car and turned over for inspection....:wave:


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

AAV = Auxiliary Air Valve. it does the same thing as an ISV, it just works a different way. 

I can't really troubleshoot my engine right now as it's refusing to start and blowing oil out of everything it can. so I'll get back to you 

thanks


----------

